# iPod chez Swisscom



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

Un scoop provenant d'une source sûre. 

Les nouveaux iPod (mini et 4G) seront en vente, dès demain, dans les principaux Swisscom Shop.


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

C'est juste une info pour mes compatriotes de MacGé.


Va te boire une petite Troublette et laisse-nous entre Suisses!


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2004)

l'ipod est aussi vendu chez O2 en irlande (o2 est le deuxeme reseau gsm, le sfr irlandais donc)


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

L'iPod est bien le cheval de Troie d'Apple.


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

Tiens pour continuer, l'ipod 20Go et les ipod mini gris et rose sont en vente dans le catalogue de argos 
ce qui est sympa c'est qu'en lecteur mp3 il y a un produit bas de gamme et... les ipods, ce qui démontre encore une fois de plus la place prise par l'ipod sur ce marché 

(Argos est une chaine de magasins au royaume uni et irlande qui vends a peu près ... de tout   )


----------



## iMax (26 Juillet 2004)

Je passerai demain à tout hasard au Swisscom shop de Lausanne pour voir si je trouve l'iPod mini rose que ma môman souhaite depuis janvier


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un scoop provenant d'une source sûre.
> 
> Les nouveaux iPod (mini et 4G) seront en vente, dès demain, dans les principaux Swisscom Shop.


 y'a-t-il des "swisscomeurs" qui lisent MacGé ? 

 Merci pour l'info, j'irai faire un tour


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2004)

Bon, j'y ai fait un tour. Officiellement on ne sait pas quand ils seront mis en vente  mais on peut réserver.  Ceux qui sont intéressés, grouillez-vous : d'après mes infos il y en aurait... 40 pour tous les Swisscom Shops de Suisse   dont 12 roses, dont 1 réservé (2 après mon passage  )...


----------

